# Grip Inlays



## animal (May 20, 2004)

anyone know of any website or anything on how to do the eva foam inlays on the grips ? .... im going to be building a rod pretty soon again and want to try to do a inlay on the grips... thanks for any help

animal


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Try http://www.mudhole.com/docs/inlay.htm


----------



## RAMON (May 23, 2004)

check with surfrunner he did some really cool ones of a shark one of his rods

Ramon


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I followed the directions on the MudHole link provided. They are very easy to understand instructions.

I just finish rewrapping the butt wrap on that same rod. I will post it up soon.


----------



## animal (May 20, 2004)

thanks guys.. i looked over the directions on mudhole.. and it seems pretty simple.. shouldnt be that hard to follow... now i just need to figure out what kind of image i want to try out lol ..thanks alot


animal


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I did a practice piece before cutting into my grip. I did a simple cross for the practice. The shark is a sihouette. Next time I will do multi colors.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Here's the shark.


----------



## Pipemaster (May 21, 2004)

Thats an excellent inlay. I pretty much just do the bands/rings. The shark is great.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

SurfRunner,
Beautiful butt wrap and inlayed grip! I'm just starting on an offshore rod and would like to see how you did the butt cap. It looks like your grip stops short of the butt. I've only done cork grips and just tapered the end so the cap would slide on. BTW, did you do the inlay before installing on the blank? Thanks for any help. Jerry


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Thanks Goags!

Actually, the grip you see is the foregrip. It stops at the tuna block, which is in front of the reel seat. I have that in case I put a 9/0 reel on it where that long piece (I don't know what you call it and it is on the big Senators) wraps around the rod that you tighten down with nuts. I put the butt grip up against the gimbal. The inlay was put on the grip before I put it on the rod. I am still working on that rod.LOL!

I hope this helps you. Let me know if you have any other questions. I am sure your rod will turn out nice.


----------



## animal (May 20, 2004)

the front reel brace bracket :dance: lol


----------

